
Evernote will let its employees read your notes - dceddia
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3150479/security/bye-privacy-evernote-will-let-its-employees-read-your-notes.html
======
greglindahl
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13177971)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183490)

------
scosman
Note: you can disable in: Web App > Settings > Personal Settings > "Allow
Evernote to use my data to improve my experience"

~~~
zuccs
"please note that you cannot opt out of employees looking at your content"

Source: [https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-
us/articles/235660588](https://help.evernote.com/hc/en-us/articles/235660588)

